# ALCI and GFCI did not function as designed



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Let's assume that this is a fairly modern motel/hotel and that the plumbing is mostly (even partly) some kind of plastic. Water running down a drain often doesn't provide a continuous path to ground. The current flow back up through the supply stream may be a considerable distance from the bonding point as well, or there may not even be a metal supply line to bond to. And, a stream of water may not be continuous even if it looks like it is.

I'm not gonna try it, but I suspect that if a person was touching something grounded and stuck their hand in the sink the GFCI would trip. With a 2 wire cord there has to be a way for the leakage to happen as there is no ground present. 

Did you use the buttons to see if the GFCIs were functional?

BTW, did you let management know you gave the dryer the "GFCI dunk test" so the next guy can dry his hair?:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Electrical system is not grounded or there is a high resistance ground.


----------

